# Grizzly G8689 brushless motor upgrade



## Griggsb75 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello All! My first post here. Im looking to upgrade my motor on my G8689 to brushless. I have a treadmill motor, but I'm not sure of my skills to make mount/pulleys. I've looked at the LMS belt drive conversion and was wondering about modifying the upper mount plate to use with treadmill motors. But then I'd have to modify the motor pulley. Anybody know of a brushless motor setup that will bolt up to the factory (LMS belt conversion mount)? Thanks, Brian.


----------

